# Would you live in Peckham?



## liberty (Apr 19, 2006)

That's the question


----------



## fanta (Apr 19, 2006)

No. I'd live in Brixton and wail about gentrification instead.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 19, 2006)

depends on which bit, you can have gentrified in peckham too


----------



## Belushi (Apr 19, 2006)

Depends what part of Peckham. I'd have to be desparate to live on some of the Estates.


----------



## pootle (Apr 19, 2006)

In a word, no.

I've nothing especially against the place, and I go to the shops there enough, but when I've been in the evening I just don't feel "safe" or "confident"


----------



## zenie (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes 

Most if it is ok and some bits even nice whereabouts are you looking?


----------



## liberty (Apr 19, 2006)

I felt the town was a bit grim but have only been there once...


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 19, 2006)

peckham centre is grim, the estates are grim, but some of the back streets are lovely.

not sure I'd ever live there though.


----------



## twister (Apr 19, 2006)

I do live there.

I dont think its any more grim or unsafe than brixton.. in fact I feel less at ease there than I do in peckham tbh. It has nice parts and crap parts like most inner city areas.. 

it has many plus points which I could list (and I probably will later in the thread)..


----------



## waverunner (Apr 19, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> peckham centre is grim, the estates are grim, but some of the back streets are lovely.
> 
> not sure I'd ever live there though.


 I thought the opposite. In terms of living, I'd much rather have a flat off the high street than on one of the back streets that I've seen. They were dire and scary enough to make sure I didn't go back.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> That's the question



No. I left one area in part due to high levels of stabbings/shootings/general unsafeness and have no interest in living in a similar one.


----------



## pootle (Apr 19, 2006)

twister said:
			
		

> I dont think its any more grim or unsafe than brixton...




Agreed.  I can't put my finger on why I don't feel safe there, I just don't, and that's probably more about me, than the area, but you did ask!

I thought you'd found somewhere to live Liberty?


----------



## zenie (Apr 19, 2006)

Well having lived in Peckham the area I liked the most and would happily live again is probably the area from kings on the rye stretching up to where Bellenden road and out onto the Peckham road is.

That's just my personal preference but that side (The bordering on Camberwell/East Dulwich part) always seemd friendly to me and there's lots of victorian/regency houses there.

I probably wouldn't live (I mean *buy*) by Queens Road, or down Southampton Way, but I'd rent if it was LA no problem.

I used to happily walk down Peckham High Street and down Rye lane home in the middle of the night


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 19, 2006)

i'd live around the Rye, but the rest of it I just find f-ing grotty. TG was right - "grim"


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 19, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Well having lived in Peckham the area I liked the most and would happily live again is probably the area from kings on the rye stretching up to where Bellenden road and out onto the Peckham road is.
> 
> That's just my personal preference but that side (The bordering on Camberwell/East Dulwich part) always seemd friendly to me and there's lots of victorian/regency houses there.


that's where I was thinking of when I said the nice bits/back streets.


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 19, 2006)

I grew up there when I was a kid and still have family in the area. I came back to London in 1997 having lived N / NW / W / SE5 I've gravitated back to SE15 and never looked back. Granted the estates are not pretty but as others have said - Bellenden road, around the Rye and Nunhead borders are all cool. Huge park, some decent pubs/bars. Only downside for me is not good travel links - but East Dulwich 10 mins on the bus and trains straight into London Bridge or if nr Bellenden then Peckham Rye - by all accounts a tram line from Peckham by 2012 which will link through to Camden, apparently.....!


----------



## twister (Apr 19, 2006)

craigxcraig said:
			
		

> Only downside for me is not good travel links



 

ok, it doesnt have the tube but has 101 bus routes going through it and trains to london bridge/victoria/b'friars... 

does me ok..


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 19, 2006)

twister said:
			
		

> ok, it doesnt have the tube but has 101 bus routes going through it and trains to london bridge/victoria/b'friars...
> 
> does me ok..



As mentioned in my previous commentl.... E Dulwich Rail and Peckham Rye, both good links - though a bus from town after work (post 5pm) is/can be a chuffing nightmare! 

Still not too much of an issue if you're on a motorbike


----------



## liberty (Apr 19, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> Agreed.  I can't put my finger on why I don't feel safe there, I just don't, and that's probably more about me, than the area, but you did ask!
> 
> I thought you'd found somewhere to live Liberty?



There are a few problems with the house so I'm keeping an eye out in case it does not go through..


There is a fantastic house in Montpelier Road its huge but not sure abou area


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 19, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> There are a few problems with the house so I'm keeping an eye out in case it does not go through..
> 
> 
> There is a fantastic house in Montpelier Road its huge but not sure abou area



I know a couple of girls on this road (still there,) my GF lived there for a while and had no issues. saying that though, you're stuck out on a limb as there is not a great deal near by, though  queens road and the bus station are near by.  Some of the houses mind are fantastic!


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 19, 2006)

I thought you'd already more or less settled where you were moving to liberty?

Hope there's not been more setbacks


----------



## liberty (Apr 19, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I thought you'd already more or less settled where you were moving to liberty?
> 
> Hope there's not been more setbacks


Problems with the survey I do hope to be able to sort them out but if not I need to start looking again


----------



## aurora green (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, if someone said to me that I could have a garden if I moved to Peckham, I'd move there like a shot.
If I had the choice of two houses, one bigger than the other but in Peckham, I'd take the smaller place.


----------



## liberty (Apr 19, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Well, if someone said to me that I could have a garden if I moved to Peckham, I'd move there like a shot.
> If I had the choice of two houses, one bigger than the other but in Peckham, I'd take the smaller place.


This would be a big house and big garden 

I still hope the other house in Camberwell will work out or something else in Camberwell will come up.


----------



## gracious (Apr 19, 2006)

i live in peckham. like it a lot, moved into a shared georgian palacial house in lyndhurst way on a shared basis 2 years ago and have enjoyed the area so much that im now thinking of buying. 

i like the variety of people you get and the degree of interaction there is - its a community. i like the fact that you can always find some weed, but the dealers wont beat you up or shout at you down the street. i like the fact that there are gorgeous georgian and victorian houses with gardens and space but it doesnt cost an arm and a leg yet, and i love the fact that all the (plentiful) transport links are above ground. oh yeah, and you can get the cheapest fruit and veg in the world down rye lane. 

oh yeah, and since they are bringing in the tube (2016) and demolishing all the estates, its probably a very good property investment - altho the area will prob get crap around the time all that has happened.


----------



## fudgefactorfive (Apr 19, 2006)

I used to live slap bang in the middle of Peckham on the junction of Peckham High Street and Rye Lane, right next door to where the new Pulse/Library is now, above what is now a pub opposite Crackerjack's. I would never willingly choose to live there again; there's only so much time you can spend having stones thrown at you and "batty boy" comments muttered in your general direction, not to mention people getting shot at the nightclub opposite, having to shift urine-sodden tramps off your front doorstep, walking around patches of blood, 50-strong Gospel choirs starting up at 9am just the other side of your bedroom wall, Jesus freaks with megaphones, six months of pneumatic drills from 7am to 5pm six days a week, etc. etc. 

Having said all that the place looks a bit better these days, all that was about 8 years ago, but I don't pass through that often and never linger.

The East Dulwich side of Peckham is OK, but then I was brought up in East Dulwich so am quite fond of it; most of the Camberwell/Denmark Hill side of Peckham is way too posh for me to even consider.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 19, 2006)

Peckham is where girls go to live when we break up.. there's 3 of my exes there now, all about 2 streets apart.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 19, 2006)

blimey Chris, you must be an awful boyfriend if Peckham is the preferred option


----------



## zenie (Apr 19, 2006)

gracious said:
			
		

> i live in peckham. like it a lot, moved into a shared georgian palacial house in lyndhurst way on a shared basis 2 years ago and have enjoyed the area so much that im now thinking of buying.



Lyndhurst Way is lovely as is Shenley Road and all those roads off Peckham Road really from the registry office down.


----------



## foamy (Apr 19, 2006)

i lived in bellenden road (4 years ago), Queens road (3 years ago) and just behind the police station (2 years ago) and found all of them very nice places to live. we (and none of my friends) never had any trouble and the good part of living in bellenden road was that you could go into east dulwich for fancy things and into rye lane for bargains


----------



## liberty (Apr 19, 2006)

So is Montpelier Road near the good or bad bit?


----------



## foamy (Apr 19, 2006)

it's off queens road, no? between the dodgy flats on sticks (aylesbury estate?) and queens road train station.
which other people are saying is not as good as the bellenden road area (although there is an amazing fish and chip shop round the back of the estate )


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 19, 2006)

that's the woodene estate, aylesbury is in walworth. I wouldn't chose to live round that way tbh liberty, but that's just by going on the impression I get going round that way, not any cold hard facts.


----------



## foamy (Apr 19, 2006)

ah yes, woodene... i only walked past it for two years, how could i forget? perhaps i'd erased it from memory because shortly before we moved in across the road a boy was raped at knife point and just after i moved out someone was shot in the community centre whilst holding a baby...so yeah, not the nicest of places liberty!


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 19, 2006)

and I believe there's a lot of troubles on meeting house lane, can't remember what I read in the SLP though, but it's not the best of areas.


----------



## foamy (Apr 19, 2006)

meeting house lane runs behind the woodene estate so that would make sense, but it also has the police station on the corner so the boys in blue arent far if you need em 

but there is also a very interesting turkish coffee shop round there that only sells weed and hash, not even coffee


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 19, 2006)

you shouldn't have told me that


----------



## foamy (Apr 19, 2006)

yeah but be careful cos the police can never bust the cafe so they bust people who have just come out... i had to go and prize my then boyfriend and two housemates of the time out of the long arm of the law after they were caught being naughty!
i remember the hilarious conversation i had with one PC
Me: " is my boyfriend here?"
PC: "what makes you think that?"
Me: "cos he was supposed to cook me dinner and went missing on the way home from the shops"
PC: "well yes he's here and he's been a rather naughty boy"


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 19, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Well, if someone said to me that I could have a garden if I moved to Peckham, I'd move there like a shot.



Better** council too ... 

**Well not in Lambeth's Extreme League, anyway!


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 19, 2006)

foamy said:
			
		

> yeah but be careful cos the police can never bust the cafe so they bust people who have just come out... i had to go and prize my then boyfriend and two housemates of the time out of the long arm of the law after they were caught being naughty!
> i remember the hilarious conversation i had with one PC
> Me: " is my boyfriend here?"
> PC: "what makes you think that?"
> ...


that made me chuckle! I've abandoned my idea


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 19, 2006)

gracious said:
			
		

> oh yeah, and since they are bringing in the tube (2016)



Source??? </sceptical>

You weren't thinking abut the notion that got a bit of publicity a little while back, to bring a TRAM link to Peckham were you?

The suggested route was from Elephant via Walworth  as part of the mooted general North - South tram scheme, involving a rumoured branch of the tramline to Brixton. 

I'm a bit sceptical that any of that will ever happen either.



> and demolishing all the estates



ALL the estates??

And is that a good thing? There's politics there to be looked at you know!!

(I'm a Southwark tenant).


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 19, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> There are a few problems with the house so I'm keeping an eye out in case it does not go through..



I hope it all works out!!


----------



## liberty (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks William we are going round with a builder tomorrow so I will let you know...

I'm going off the idea of Peckham at a rapid rate


----------



## trashpony (Apr 19, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> Thanks William we are going round with a builder tomorrow so I will let you know...
> 
> I'm going off the idea of Peckham at a rapid rate



It really, really depends where you are. The Bellenden Road area is very nice and you can go East Dulwich-wards and not even know you're in Peckham. And you get more for your cash. 

To be honest, I last lived in the area nearly 20 years ago and it really hasn't changed very much at all in that time. But then neither has Camberwell from what I can see either.

Don't give up on the house Liberty - I reckon it could all come good


----------



## ska invita (Apr 19, 2006)

Reminds me of "Porkpie" - the spin off from Desmonds (which you can go and visit when you move to Peckham on Bellenden Road) - Porkpie wins the lottery and so he moves to Goose Green (the nicest bit of Peckham) - 

guess you has to be/live there...


----------



## gracious (Apr 20, 2006)

> very interesting turkish coffee shop round there that only sells weed and hash



streetmap link please?!?!?


----------



## gracious (Apr 20, 2006)

> Source??? </sceptical>



http://www.tfl.gov.uk/rail/initiatives/ell-route-map.shtml

extension to the east london line


----------



## gracious (Apr 20, 2006)

> ALL the estates??



dunno if its all of them, but the north peckham estate has already gone hasnt it? and good bloomin riddance... 

if you wanna live in a place like that, may i suggest you move to beirut?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> It really, really depends where you are. The Bellenden Road area is very nice and you can go East Dulwich-wards and not even know you're in Peckham.


Another vote for this part of Peckham... it's really nice


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 20, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> blimey Chris, you must be an awful boyfriend if Peckham is the preferred option



They all live in the Bellenden Rd / Holly Grove area so I'm not quite as bad as it first sounds


----------



## hatz (Apr 20, 2006)

I really like Peckham! My boyfriend lives there and we recently discovered Bellenden Road (and more specifically, Review books!), so we're very happy!! Also, has anyone been to Ganapati's, on Holly Grove? It's my new favourite restaurant!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, one ex lives pretty much opposite it, ate there a couple of times, wasn't that impressed to be honest.. maybe it's got better!


----------



## hatz (Apr 20, 2006)

I've been there once but my bf has been 3 times in the last 10 days... When I went we had lots of different starters rather than a main dish. Apparently there is some chocolate and cardamon thing that is really nice (and being a chocaholic, I just HAVE to try it!!)... shame you didn't like it, though yes, maybe it's got better.


----------



## twister (Apr 20, 2006)

hatz said:
			
		

> Also, has anyone been to Ganapati's, on Holly Grove? It's my new favourite restaurant!



went there once a while back, got told it was full at the mo but if we left our number they'd phone us back.. we did.. left for a drink (bar story).. waited... no call... ended up going to Il Giardino on Blenheim Grove. Come midnight when we left the italian, they still hadnt rang.. I'd have been one hungry pissed off boy if I'd waited   

anyway.. will go back and try it one day...


----------



## hatz (Apr 20, 2006)

Blimey... just as well you went somewhere else then!!

There's a pub/restaurant opposite Review on Bellenden Rd which looks quite good (can't remember the name of it) - has anyone been and is it any good? Thinking of going out tonight for birthday meal (yay!)


----------



## gracious (Apr 20, 2006)

the peckham experiment? 

dunno, its changed hands again really recently and they seem to have covered the front of it in a dirty great big plastic bag... kind of lowers the tone. 

last time i went there it was average (at best) french food. 

if i was you i'd stick to il giardinos or head to lordship lane


----------



## twister (Apr 20, 2006)

i went to the peckham experiment with my g/f the other week (well about 3 months back actually)... we walked it and sat down (at a messy table) .. the guy who was walking around didnt even say hi... we waited for the guy to clean our table and give us a menu... 

it took him a good 5 minutes to (grumpily) acknowledge us then another 5 to give us a menu... didnt ask us what we wanted for drinks... didnt clean the table.. 

there was barely anyone in there, a couple indoors and a small group outdoors.... we noticed a couple come in from outside and say 'we're ready to order now' .. he said 'i'll be out in a minute'.....

a good 15 minutes after we had walked in he had neither cleaned our table or asked us what we wanted to drink... the couple came in again about 5/10 minutes after the first time to say they were (still) ready to order.

so.. 20-odd minutes after we had walked in, sat down, decided what we wanted to drink and eat and read half a paper... we said 'fuck this' and got up and left.   

We then went to the greasy spoon accross the road and had a very decent fry up. nice.

Shockingly enough, new management or no, I wont be rushing back to PE in a hurry..


----------



## BrixiSteve (Apr 20, 2006)

Fact of the matter is, that if you attempt to drive through Peckham and take a wrong turn, you have to live there.  It'll take you the rest of your life to work out the endlessly changing network of one way roads.  The amount of times I've gotten myself lost there.......  !!


----------



## liberty (Apr 21, 2006)

Fingers crossed the Camberwell Carrot works out then


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 21, 2006)

twister said:
			
		

> i went to the peckham experiment with my g/f the other week (well about 3 months back actually)... we walked it and sat down (at a messy table) .. the guy who was walking around didnt even say hi... we waited for the guy to clean our table and give us a menu...
> 
> it took him a good 5 minutes to (grumpily) acknowledge us then another 5 to give us a menu... didnt ask us what we wanted for drinks... didnt clean the table..
> 
> ...



That really is shocking, in so many ways!!!


----------



## Errol's son (Apr 21, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> That really is shocking, in so many ways!!!



I lived around the corner for a while and attempted to eat there several times. I would say that I have tried to eat there 10 times in total, however, on at least five occasions I had to leave after tiring of being forced to wait around for 20 or so minutes trying to get the attention of a waiter/waitress to order some drinks. On the occasions when my presence was acknowledged, I remember long waits for the food, drinks, bill etc although the food was actually not too bad, quite tasty sometimes, although expensive for the area.

It now looks awful draped in thick polythene and the prices have been slashed. Apparently the current chef used to work at Le Chardon on Lordship Lane but the food was certainly not in Le Chardon's class when I ate at the PE although that chef wasn't at the PE then as he was at Le Chardon.

I haven't bothered visiting the PE for ages.


----------



## oryx (Apr 22, 2006)

Only been to the Peckham Experiment once (Saturday 18 March to be precise) & was pretty impressed with it. The service was attentive & the food really good. I had no complaints.

As far as Peckham goes, I like the look of the Bellenden Road area, but can't say I know it well. A friend lives on St. Mary's Road (off Queens Road) & is happy there & goes mwaaaahaha! about her flat's value having trebled (or should that be tripled?) since she bought it. 

<oryx. Eats in pretentious restaurants in up'n'coming areas while talking about house prices. Worries about yuppie tick-boxes   >


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 23, 2006)

I like the cinema in Peckham - 4 quid a ticket at any time - can't be bad.


----------



## yorkielass (Sep 15, 2010)

liberty said:


> That's the question


 
can anybody please tell me what lambrook house, consort road is like? is it a safe area for kids? what estate is lambrook house on? any answers much appreciated


----------



## DeadManWalking (Sep 17, 2010)

That's the one with The Red Cow pub at the bottom isn't it?  Never been on the estate so can't help but walked past a few times to go to the 24 hour offie nearby and it seems ok


----------



## hipipol (Sep 23, 2010)

Dont know the specific building but Consort road is part of the main one way system for all the traffic that is not allowed on Lordship lane, also everyone headed to Nunhead, so its fairly busy
Not a bad neck of the woods, shops are all walkable, used to be loads of small terrace houses there, many of them pretty tumble down interspersed with garages, small industrial units etc. Had a fair number of smart looking flat blocks pop up over the last few years tho....

Have just checked the block out. Its part of of a fairly large estate that used to straddle the High St/Queens Road. The buildings on the north side of the road have been demolished. You can walk to Morrisons in a few mins so its close to stuff. If you are thinking of movinf rthewre from a small village my advice would be, find somewhere else. Its been sorted out a lot but years ago when I was an addict (ie 94) I used to sometimes buy smack there but it does seem to have been cleaned up


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2010)

yorkielass said:


> can anybody please tell me what lambrook house, consort road is like? is it a safe area for kids? what estate is lambrook house on? any answers much appreciated


 


DeadManWalking said:


> That's the one with The Red Cow pub at the bottom isn't it?  Never been on the estate so can't help but walked past a few times to go to the 24 hour offie nearby and it seems ok


 
I live just the other side of the High Street to that 24hr place. I like where I live. Never been on the estate either, but generally round there it's sound.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 23, 2010)

Rather live in Deptford, the thinking man's Peckham.


----------



## bromley (Sep 24, 2010)

YouSir said:


> Rather live in Deptford, the thinking man's Peckham.




I always assumed that people in the nice parts would be fodder for those in the bad areas? The houses Holly Grove are very nice indeed.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 24, 2010)

Poor people are, indeed, all muggers and thieves


----------

